# OBDeleven app now for BMW



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

My son has a Beemer so I thought I’d download the app so he could use my OBDeleven on his car. 
Just a warning to anyone else - it only works with the NextGeneration dongle, not the original (Android-only) one. 
Nothing lost if you download the app and find you can’t use it, but if you’re about to buy an OBDeleven and might want to use it on a Beemer, then you gotta get the more expensive NextGen. 
Jez


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Maybe this should be moved to the “Other Marques” forum?


----------

